# MTB - Friday 5/28/10 RAW



## bvibert (May 27, 2010)

I'm thinking of hitting up Nass for a RAW tomorrow, say 5:45ish, but it's flexible. Anyone else interested?


----------



## WoodCore (May 27, 2010)

In! Where do you want to ride from?


----------



## bvibert (May 27, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> In! Where do you want to ride from?



I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## bvibert (May 27, 2010)

I should also note that I'm not 100% that I'll make it.  I'll post up early tomorrow afternoon with a more definitive commitment.


----------



## WoodCore (May 27, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'm open to suggestions.



If we end riding over at the soccer fields on Sunday I say we start from either Scoville Road or maybe even from Stone Road and roll something out of the ordinary! :wink:


----------



## o3jeff (May 27, 2010)

I'm only working a half day tomorrow and was planning to do an earlier ride, but might do this later ride.


----------



## bvibert (May 28, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I'm only working a half day tomorrow and was planning to do an earlier ride, but might do this later ride.



Do both!


----------



## bvibert (May 28, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> If we end riding over at the soccer fields on Sunday I say we start from either Scoville Road or maybe even from Stone Road and roll something out of the ordinary! :wink:



Something out of the ordinary sounds good to me.  What do you have in mind?


----------



## o3jeff (May 28, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Do both!



I wish I could handle that, not sure how far my legs will last, but plan on doing 9+ mile ride WC and I did the other night.


----------



## bvibert (May 28, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I should also note that I'm not 100% that I'll make it.  I'll post up early tomorrow afternoon with a more definitive commitment.



I'll definitely be there today, by 5:45.  I'm going to default to Scoville unless I hear otherwise before 4:30ish.


----------



## mondeo (May 28, 2010)

I should be up for this. Minor detail - where's Scoville?


----------



## o3jeff (May 28, 2010)

I'm going to ride earlier(3:00) today, probably ride you you guys Sunday.


----------



## o3jeff (May 28, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I should be up for this. Minor detail - where's Scoville?



Corner of Route 69(Milford St) and Scoville Road in Burlington.


----------



## bvibert (May 28, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I should be up for this. Minor detail - where's Scoville?





o3jeff said:


> Corner of Route 69(Milford St) and Scoville Road in Burlington.



Yes, right here:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...oid=bjTu22WxhioQzcGPiibErg&cbp=11,236.17,,0,5


----------

